# Blue Crabs on the beach



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

Is there a certain time of year or migration pattern or something as to when the blue crabs are more plentiful along the beaches than in the bays??



Thanks!



Hall


----------



## Midnight Run (Oct 2, 2007)

they were thick on the beach over in orange beach last week we filled three 55 gallon drums in four days


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

> *Midnight Run (9/5/2008)*they were thick on the beach over in orange beach last week we filled three 55 gallon drums in four days




Dat's what I'm talking about. Friend of mine did pretty well too over there...I was just curious if that was a normal thing about this time every year or if it just happens at times.


----------



## Midnight Run (Oct 2, 2007)

they were good too:hungry


----------



## BeNez (Jul 14, 2008)

baby making


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Wharf Rat (9/5/2008)*Is there a certain time of year or migration pattern or something as to when the blue crabs are more plentiful along the beaches than in the bays??
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Hall


September through October look for them as they come to low salinity waters like the estuaries and rivers, forher once in a lifetime spawning:banghead....come again around April through June.


----------



## JLMass (Oct 1, 2007)

there were a large number of big blue crabs on the pilings on the fishing pier mostly big females but some big males are there too also some stone crab


----------



## Bigadam (Jan 21, 2008)

My aunt and uncle camp at Big Lagoon evey month and this is the time of the year they look forward to because of the crabs going through the Jubilee season. You can walk down the beaches with a crab net and scoop them up by the bucket load. But If I remember correctly you cannot keep crabs with eggs attached.


----------



## Pourman1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Last week out on Perdido Key they were all over the Beach ... filled a 200 qt. cooler in about half an hour ... didn't net any females with eggs though , gotta let them spawn


----------



## shanester (May 20, 2008)

i wouldnt keep any of the females this time of year. even if they dont have any eggs throw the females back


----------

